# GTA 5: Enthüllung am 2. November, Rockstar kündigt Trailer an - Las Vegas als Setting?



## SebastianThoeing (25. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *GTA 5: Enthüllung am 2. November, Rockstar kündigt Trailer an - Las Vegas als Setting?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: GTA 5: Enthüllung am 2. November, Rockstar kündigt Trailer an - Las Vegas als Setting?


----------



## Orthus (25. Oktober 2011)

Las Vegas wär schon ein echt tolles Setting. 
Aber irgendwie wär das schon etwas arg offensichtlich, wenn man sich das Logo ansieht.


----------



## DerHerm1988 (25. Oktober 2011)

*Datum checke*   Ok heut begann kein April. Nice *-*


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (25. Oktober 2011)

vielleicht auch Monaco + Teile Frankreichs und Englands


----------



## Ja3germe1ster (25. Oktober 2011)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_qd-4yAtkqhI/TG2GaFYskLI/AAAAAAAAAl0/HBvOpQtYILo/s1600/FiveDollarBill.jpg

Schaut euch mal den 5 Dollar schein an. Die selbe Schriftart und die markanten linie in dem großen V.
Also eher wenig warscheinlich das was in Europa spielt


----------



## ANGrizzly (25. Oktober 2011)

Und am besten nur für den PC und die Wii U weil die Short PS3 und Xbox 360 einfach nix mehr gebacken bekommen 

Für die Konsolen Fanboys hier noch ein Bild wie ich GTA 4 auf den PC zocke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Bonkic (25. Oktober 2011)

ANGrizzly schrieb:


> Für die Konsolen Fanboys hier noch ein Bild wie ich GTA 4 auf den PC zocke:


 
aha, der mega-pc-kenner ist also nicht einmal in der lage, hier ein bild vernünftig einzubinden.
respekt!


----------



## ANGrizzly (25. Oktober 2011)

hier stand mist


----------



## jael (25. Oktober 2011)

Ja3germe1ster schrieb:


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_qd-4yAtkqhI/TG2GaFYskLI/AAAAAAAAAl0/HBvOpQtYILo/s1600/FiveDollarBill.jpg
> 
> Schaut euch mal den 5 Dollar schein an. Die selbe Schriftart und die markanten linie in dem großen V.
> Also eher wenig warscheinlich das was in Europa spielt


 

Interessant. Der 5 Dollar Schein hat so überhaupt nichts mit dem V gemein, das ist ja schon fast Slapstick hier.


----------



## Cornholio04 (25. Oktober 2011)

"...eine der beLanntesten Städte..." - aha! 
Ach und San Andreas hat Vegas also nicht als Stadt gehabt? Hauptsache mal schnell ne News zu rausgeknallt, ohne groß über das geschriebene nachgedacht zu haben.
Vielleicht liegen die Hinweise auch wo anders. Auf der 5-Dollar Note ist nämlich Abe Lincoln und auf der Rückseite das Lincoln-Memorial zu abgedruckt. Also vielleicht soll es auf Washington als Spielort hindeuten.

Naja, ich bin gespannt und freu mich auch drauf. Hoffe nur es kommt von vornehrein ohne GfWL! Das hat mir nämlich 4-MAL!!! die Spielstände ruiniert und ich habe GTA4 bis Heute deshalb nicht durchgespielt.

Grüße

Corni


----------



## Ja3germe1ster (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich meine NICHT die Schriftart des V.
Die Schriftart des Wortes "five" ist das gleiche wie auf dem 5 Dollarschein.
Und die Linien im V sind in einem ähnlichen Muster wie auf einem 5 Dollarschein
Die Schriftart des V weißt auf was anderes hin, aber ich weis noch nicht auf was.


----------



## stawacz (25. Oktober 2011)

wollt ich auch grad sagen,,bei san andreas war doch schon vegas dabei,,und irgendwie könnt ich mir das auch nich so recht vorstellen,,,las vegas für n ganzes gta?das käme mir n bischen klein vor,,,


----------



## Cornholio04 (25. Oktober 2011)

jael schrieb:


> Interessant. Der 5 Dollar Schein hat so überhaupt nichts mit dem V gemein, das ist ja schon fast Slapstick hier.


 Der Herr, wenn ich bitten darf. Das Wort "Five" ist die exakt gleiche Schriftart wie auf dem Dollarschein, außerdem ist auch das grüne "Wabenmuster" dem Dollar nachempfunden... soviel zu Slapstick. Weißt Du denn überhaupt was Slapstick heißt? Ich glaube nicht. Außer man betrachtet deine Aussage als Sturz die Treppe hinunter, aufgrund eines Ausrutschers auf der offensichtlichen Bananenschale( hier die verleugnete Ähnlichkeit des 5-Dollarscheines deinerseits  ), woraufhin ein jeder herzlich lacht.

Immer gerne klug geschissen, denn so schmeckt`s am besten, das aufgezwungene Wissen. 

Grüße


----------



## Houbsi (25. Oktober 2011)

jael schrieb:


> Interessant. Der 5 Dollar Schein hat so überhaupt nichts mit dem V gemein, das ist ja schon fast Slapstick hier.


 
Dann guck bitte nochmal etwas genauer hin. Wenn du das V in FIVE auf dem 5 Dollar-Schein mit dem aus dem Logo von GTA V vergleichst sollte dir auffallen, dass es genau die gleiche Schriftart ist. Ebenso das im Logo um das V geschlungene FIVE: gleiche Schriftart wie im Dollar-Schein.


----------



## ELECTROSYN (25. Oktober 2011)

Sehr unterhaltsame Spekulationen, bitte mehr davon!


----------



## MrCry3Angel (25. Oktober 2011)

Release dann woll April 2013


----------



## PHAZERON (25. Oktober 2011)

Sehr gut bin mal gespannt welches Setting


----------



## head2003 (25. Oktober 2011)

Endlich! Nun kann PC Games jeden Tag was neues über GTA5 schreiben, zum Beispiel könnte man schreiben "So könnte GTA5 aussehen" und dann GTA4 mit iCEnhancer Mods zeigen...


----------



## NeroOne (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich bekomme das Grinsen nicht mehr aus meinem Gesicht...   Freude pur! Endlich....ENDLICH!!!


----------



## Siro1976 (25. Oktober 2011)

Mich erinnert das "V" irgendwie an Irland.


----------



## DrProof (25. Oktober 2011)

Griechenland... 
Hier sind die Millionen


----------



## fsm (25. Oktober 2011)

Endlich klärt uns PCGames darüber auf, dass die bunte schillernde Glücksspielstadt"Las Venturas" aus GTA San Andreas nicht Las Vegas sein sollte....

...mal ernsthaft: Wer ist berechtigt, eine News über GTA zu schreiben - wenn er nicht mal weiß, dass es Las Vegas schon in aller Breite gab?!


----------



## Rising-Evil (25. Oktober 2011)

also das kommt jetzt wirklich überraschend 
bleibt nur zu hoffen dass die Leute bei Rockstar die PC Version diesmal nicht mit Sachen wie "Rockstar Games Social Club" ,diversen Installationsproblemen und einem ungeheurem Hardware-Hunger versehen
...
und bezüglich des Settings hab ich nun wirklich keinen blassen Schimmer
Teil 3 Liberty-City (new York)

Vice City ( Miami)

San Andreas  (Las Vegas, San Francisco, L.A.)

GTA IV + EFLC  Liberty City (New York)

vielleicht in Washington D.C. / Seattle  
 ---> also in i-einer bekannten amerikanischen Großstadt (bzw. eine fiktive Stadt die daran angelehnt ist)


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (25. Oktober 2011)

Bei soviel grün würd ich ja schon fast behaupten man spielt einen Iren (Packie)


----------



## Rising-Evil (25. Oktober 2011)

"Darüber hinaus ist Las Vegas eine der bekanntesten Städte der USA und wurde bislang von keinem GTA-Spiel als Vorlage verwendet. "

WTF ?!
Habt ihr GTA San Andreas nicht gespielt?
Da gab es Las Venturas, ratet mal welche Stadt die Vorlage dafür war  
+
ich hoffe mal nicht dass es (schon wieder) Las Vegas ist.
die STadt hat abgesehen von den ganzen Casinos nix zu bieten


----------



## ELECTROSYN (25. Oktober 2011)

Wie wäre es mit Boston?


----------



## Dombomb (25. Oktober 2011)

fsm schrieb:


> Endlich klärt uns PCGames darüber auf, dass die bunte schillernde Glücksspielstadt"Las Venturas" aus GTA San Andreas nicht Las Vegas sein sollte....
> 
> ...mal ernsthaft: Wer ist berechtigt, eine News über GTA zu schreiben - wenn er nicht mal weiß, dass es Las Vegas schon in aller Breite gab?!


 
word!

genau das habe ich mir auch beim durchlesen gedacht...
Ich frage mich ernsthaft ob die PC Games Redakteuere überhaupt jemals ein anderes GTA  als GTA 4 mit  iCEnhancer gezockt haben...?
Aber man muss sagen es wäre wirklich naheliegend das es GTA V egas wird. 

Aber ich hoff jetzt mal schwer das es nicht vegas wird, hätte lieber SanFran, Miami oder LA.
Würden das ws tortzdem sehr gut hinbekommen.
Tolle news, schlechter Bericht, ist man bei PC Games in letzter zeit eh gewohnt, leider.


----------



## Hotshotshotyou (25. Oktober 2011)

bla bla PCGames Redakteur geflame bla bla ich weiß alles besser bla bla...


----------



## danthe (25. Oktober 2011)

Dombomb schrieb:


> word!
> 
> genau das habe ich mir auch beim durchlesen gedacht...
> Ich frage mich ernsthaft ob die PC Games Redakteuere überhaupt jemals ein anderes GTA  als GTA 4 mit  iCEnhancer gezockt haben...?
> ...



Liberty City gabs doch nun auch mehr als nur einmal, was haben die Redakteure dann großartig falsch gemacht?


----------



## Dombomb (25. Oktober 2011)

danthe schrieb:


> Liberty City gabs doch nun auch mehr als nur einmal, was haben die Redakteure dann großartig falsch gemacht?


 Es ging mir darum das sie geschrieben haben das Vegas noch nie in einem GTA thematisiert wurde.
Und falls es dir aufgefallen ist, SanFran, Miami oder LA gab es ebenso schon in einem GTA, diese städte jedoch haben mir sehr gut gefallen, vegas fand ich irgendwie fad.
Wenn einem Vegas gefällt is doch eh voll ok und wenn die PC Games reininterpretiert das es Vegas wird auch vollkomen ok aber wenn sie noch nichtmal wissen das es sehr wohl ein Vegas in einem GTA gab, find is das doch enttäuschend.

Natürlich so schlimm war der bericht nun auch wieder nicht aber auf was PC Games gerade zusteuert gefällt mir irgendwie nicht, erinnert eher an spam-news als informationshaltige-news.

Und wer Kritik nicht ertragen kann der muss sie ja nicht lesen, ich muss ja auch nicht alles lesen was PC Games schreibt, oder? 

EDIT: Schaut euch mal den bericht von giga.de an, so sollte ein guter bericht aussehen.


----------



## Roman1565 (25. Oktober 2011)

Las Vegas wurde in keinem GTA-Spiel zur Vorlage genommen? Von wegen. Las Venturas in San Andreas ist sowas von Las Vegas.


----------



## danthe (25. Oktober 2011)

Kann es sein, dass der Artikel überarbeitet wurde?


----------



## Dombomb (25. Oktober 2011)

danthe schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der Artikel überarbeitet wurde?


 Jop, naja wenigstens korregieren sies schnell, dafür mal ein kleines lob an PC Games.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (25. Oktober 2011)

Dombomb schrieb:


> Jop, naja wenigstens korregieren sies schnell, dafür mal ein kleines lob an PC Games.


 
Das ist im Eifer des Gefechtes durchgerutscht und war natürlich Nonsense. Deswegen haben wir es überarbeitet. 

Beste Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Hannibal89 (25. Oktober 2011)

Boston und Iren wären meine Meinung, Las Vegas ist doch ein so ausgelutschtest Setting, jeder 2te Film spielt dort. Also mir würde das gefallen!


----------



## FlorianStangl (25. Oktober 2011)

Boston fände ich persönlich auch genial, aber die Stadt kennt ja kaum jemand, verglichen mit dem Postkartenklischees von New York, San Francisco oder Las Vegas. Neben Boston wäre Vancouver toll, das Meer, Großstadt und Gebirge auf einmal bietet. Glaube aber nicht daran, dass das "V" auf Vancouver hindeutet...


----------



## Fresh1981 (25. Oktober 2011)

Yo Vancouver wäre echt mal nicht schlecht!Wird aber denke ich wohl eher Vegas sein!
Aber endlich mal as konkretes!


----------



## Crizpy (25. Oktober 2011)

ahhhhhh(mädchenkreich) 
ahhhOMG ,men traum wir wahr kneift mich ma jemand OMG auuuujaaaaaa
Omg das muss ich feiern endlich wieder GTA 25000$ werd ich wenn ich es habe erst am kiez verschleudern xD


----------



## Crizpy (25. Oktober 2011)

hey man ein geiler name wäre "GRAND TEHFT AUTO: Back to San Andreas"
man das är mal ein überhit aber naja las vegas! ex,alc,drogs!


----------



## Renox1 (25. Oktober 2011)

GTA nicht JTA. Spricht es entweder richtig aus, oder deutsch.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Oktober 2011)

@video: die rpg-elemente aus gta: sa (muskeln-aufpumpen etc.) wurden in teil 4 "*vermisst*"? bitte? 
von wem?


----------



## modderfreak (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich wär mal für London, nicht immer nur Amerika


----------



## Malifurion (25. Oktober 2011)

Hm. Und als Überraschung sehen wir alle, dass GTA V in Istanbul spielt.


----------



## pucc (25. Oktober 2011)

also ich finde San Andreas war der bisher beste Teil der Serie, allein der Umfang übertrifft alle anderen Teile um längen.
Las Vegas halte ich für sehr gut möglich, nicht nur das diese Stadt so ziemlich alles wiederspiegelt wofür die GTA-Serie bekannt ist (Drogen, Geld, Frauen, Kriminalität etc.) allein der Gedanke durch LasVegas zu brausen und ein auf "Gangster" zu machen ist doch schon genug. 
ich freu mich schon


----------



## endmaster (25. Oktober 2011)

Zerstörungsengine!!!


----------



## dohderbert (25. Oktober 2011)

Las Vegas ?.. ich hoffe es wird nicht Las Vegas


----------



## kornhill (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich fände Boston zwar toll. Aber dann könnte man gleich nach Europa gehen. Boston hat extrem starke europäische Einflüsse (eine der ältesten Städte der USA, sogar mit Geschichte, Teaparty  ). Die Stadt hat auch kein square Strassensystem. Aber imo wären viele europäische Städte besser geeignet als Boston. 

Das mit Vegas hört sich recht naheliegend an. Gerade da sich GTA oft nach Filmen richtet. Und seine Verbrechen dezent in der Mojave Wüste vergraben, ist nicht nur in einem Film vorgekommen. Den Gedanken das man einen Iren spielt finde ich super


----------



## Bonkic (25. Oktober 2011)

eigentlich dürfte die auswahl möglicher städte relativ überschaubar sein:

zunächst muss es sich eigentlich um eine stadt in den usa handeln (höchstens vielleicht noch london oder mexico city). 
warum? gta ist dort mit abstand am erfolgreichsten. 
dann muss es natürlich auch eine stadt sein, die im idealfalle (anhand von wahrzeichen etwa) jeder erkennt, auch in europa. 

da wäre an erster stelle natürlich new york zu nennen (scheidet vermutlich aus, wg. teil 4), dann la, frisco, las vegas und miami (vice city + sa). 
wer kennt denn schon irgendwas von dallas, chicago, houston, phoenix oder denver? die breite masse mal ganz sicher nicht. 
viel mehr gibts dann auch schon nicht mehr. 
ok, vielleicht noch washington dc. aber das wäre wohl fast schon zu klein (übrigens wie auch lv alleine vermutlich) und außerdem bin ich nicht sicher, ob man es in den usa so wirklich witzig fände, wenn man ein blutbad im kapitol anrichten könnte.


----------



## 184Hannibal (25. Oktober 2011)

Leute was ein Gefühl das eben war als ich den Artikel entdeckt habe. Komme gerade von der Arbeit und konnte den ganzen Tag net hier reinschauen..........

Mir gehts gerade ziemlich gut......jetzt hoffen wir natürlich, dass es auch fürn PC rauskommt. Wo es spielt ist mir erstmal egal, solange es grandios wird.


----------



## Cityboy (25. Oktober 2011)

Coole Sache.
Ich freu mich. Mal schauen wie es wird. Ich geh aber erstmal davon aus das die Ankündigung erstmal für Konsolen ist? oder steht berreits die Info am start wegen Pc?
Egal ob Las Vegas oder V wie Vietnam  -- hauptsache GTA.
Das wird ein Fest.


----------



## Runner67 (25. Oktober 2011)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der an Kingston/Jamaica denkt?
Little Jacob oder Badman als Hauptcharacter, wäre das nix?
*Bitte, bitte lieber Spielegott, lass es Kingston sein!*


----------



## Maniator (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke schon, dass es in Las Vegas sein wird, hoffe aber auf ne andere Stadt. Las Vegas kennen wir jetzt schon aus San Andreas und wird sowieso schon so oft thematisiert.

Letztendlich ist es mir aber egal, solang es eine ORDENTLICHE Pc-Umsetzung gibt.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (25. Oktober 2011)

ich hoffe auf eine größere karte, wie es in san andreas war, die kleine stadt liberty city hatte viel, war mir aber zu klein und zu unvielfältig


----------



## wurzn (25. Oktober 2011)

find auch, vegas wär blöd. überhaupt usa. 
london, paris, oder berlin hätt ich ganz gern


----------



## Diezel (25. Oktober 2011)

Mantelhuhn schrieb:


> ich hoffe auf eine größere karte, wie es in san andreas war, die kleine stadt liberty city hatte viel, war mir aber zu klein und zu unvielfältig


 
die gta 4 karte war grösser als gta sa, aber das man viel weniger anstellen könnte das stimmt.

london wäre deutlich besser als vegas.


----------



## Arkadon (25. Oktober 2011)

WoW geil...aber hoffendlich hat es den Umfang von SA und nich ewie GTA4 was toll aussieht aber ausser paar Burger Buden und ne Handvoll Klamotten Läden nix zu bieten hat und man in  0.1 % aller Häuser rein kann.


----------



## musclecar (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe es ist nicht Las Vegas, ich mag die Stadt einfach nicht.


----------



## UthaSnake (25. Oktober 2011)

Yeah wie geil 

Gta in las Vegas?
Könnt lustig werden 
Ich hoffe auf ein breiteres Spektrum an Klamotten und Frisuren (etc...)

Größer als Liberty City sollte es schon sein und was richtig toll wäre, wenn man professionelle Bankenüberfälle spielen könnte 
Evtl. auch eine Polizei die wie bei Mfia dir evtl. erstmal nen Strafzettel andrehen will...


----------



## STuK4 (25. Oktober 2011)

Runner67 schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der an Kingston/Jamaica denkt?
> Little Jacob oder Badman als Hauptcharacter, wäre das nix?
> *Bitte, bitte lieber Spielegott, lass es Kingston sein!*


 
Wie kommst du darauf?
Also cool wärs ja, aber ich kann da echt keine Verbindung herstellen, schon alleine wegen dem V was auf den "amerikanischen"! Dollar hinweist.


----------



## Crizpy (25. Oktober 2011)

musclecar schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es ist nicht Las Vegas, ich mag die Stadt einfach nicht.



Oh ein Strenggläubiger....die Stadt der Sünden ist wohl nichts für dich xDDDDDDD


----------



## DeathProof1992 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ähm.....ich glaube nicht das V...für Vegas oder sonst was steht...ich denke eher das es die römische Zahl für 5 ist? ^^ Sowie IV bei GTA IV für 4 stand...und bei GTA III es für 3 stand? ^^ Ich meine nur... ^^


----------



## Belgium (25. Oktober 2011)

GTA Köln Kalk wird der 5. Teil!


----------



## Darknomis806 (25. Oktober 2011)

endlich!!!!


----------



## uglygames (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich finds klasse, aber glaube ich eher an einen Hack...
"Untitled-10.jpg"


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Oktober 2011)

Na, dann bin ich mal gespannt. Ich finds übrigens auch klasse, dass sie sich immer so viel Zeit lassen und nicht wie Branchenüblich dauernd eine neue Version raushauen.


----------



## musclecar (25. Oktober 2011)

Crizpy schrieb:


> Oh ein Strenggläubiger....die Stadt der Sünden ist wohl nichts für dich xDDDDDDD


 Naja Strenggläubiger nicht, aber einfach eine Stromfressende Stadt irgendwo in der Wüste wo nur Casinos und Hotels stehen.
Finde Las Vegas ist einer der überflüssigsten Städte der Welt.


----------



## 184Hannibal (25. Oktober 2011)

Also mir is egal wo es spielt. 
Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass man aus dem Trailer nicht viel schlauer wird. Entweder so, oder man sieht im Trailer zu Beginn oder zum Ende hin ein Wahrzeichen des Schauplatzes.

Aber wie gesagt, solange es gut wird und (@Belgium nich in Köln Kalk spielt ) bin ich riesig gespannt was passiert.

Für mich sind die GTA-Spiele sowieso die größten uaf dem Spielemarkt. Ich freu mich auch immer auf CoD, AC, Anno etc. aber GTA is für mich einfach das Nonplusultra!


----------



## DanGrizzly (25. Oktober 2011)

Sehe es genauso, ich freue mich im Jahr immer auf viele Spiele aber wenn iwann ein neue GTA kommt, ist das einfach für mich das beste als Gamer was passieren kann. 
Ich habe heute Mittag wie ich es gelesen habe erstmal Luftsprünge gemacht.


----------



## MisterCritics (25. Oktober 2011)

Venedig


----------



## Atmosphere (25. Oktober 2011)

WASHINGTON! Der Schriftzug  'five' ist der Dollar Note nachempfunden inkl. der verstrebungen in der V. Und in Comics sind Dollar Grün und die Irische Botschaft(grüne Nationalfarbe) ist in Washington D.C.
Weg vom Gangster Image hin zur High-Class Kriminalität im Nadelstreifen Anzug.

Greetz
Shane McNamara(Klischee Name)
aka
Atmosphere


----------



## kiMb4LL (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich will LONDON!


----------



## Soulja110 (25. Oktober 2011)

ehrlich gesagt juckts mich kein meter wo es sein wird, hauptsache gta5!!!!!! endlich!


----------



## pkroos (25. Oktober 2011)

gta in mexico wäre einfach mal das geilste überhaupt


----------



## MisterCritics (25. Oktober 2011)

GTA-Schleswig Holstein


----------



## Sylabeth (25. Oktober 2011)

In Berlin  !!!  die Screenshots sehen Hammer aus!


----------



## sly1286 (25. Oktober 2011)

kiMb4LL schrieb:


> Ich will LONDON!


 
Bitte KEIN London...das wäre der Größte Flop...die sind klug und bleiben in den USA , hoffe ich doch


----------



## darknessman (25. Oktober 2011)

ich bin für GTA *V*ice City - will ich gern mal wieder hin


----------



## GODzil2a (25. Oktober 2011)

Mein erster Gedanke war, die "Big 5" Cities in einem riesigen GTA zu vereinen...Liberty City, Vice City, Los Santos, San Fierro und Las Venturas....macht 5 und wäre mein persönlicher Traum!


----------



## Servicehans (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich will auf jedenfall was mit viel Abwechsellung . So wie GTAA nur größer. Vancouver fände ich auch, geil mit dem Gebirge. Oder einfach ne erfundene Stadt.


----------



## Atmosphere (26. Oktober 2011)

Hoffe es geht mal thematisch in eine andere Richtung und es wird sich was getraut. 
Es wird aber bestimmt Los Angeles + dem üblichen Klischee Gangster Zeug. 
Rockstar, Eier braucht Ihr! Eier!


----------



## Atmosphere (26. Oktober 2011)

http://kotaku.com/5853279/grand-theft-auto-v-will-be-set-in-los-angeles-may-star-multiple-characters


----------



## Sansana (26. Oktober 2011)

Tripolis damit die Medien wieder was zu meckern haben  .Ansonsten ist mir das egal, hauptsache eine Stadt mit Palmen


----------



## catmar (26. Oktober 2011)

Las Vegas waer mal das geilste ueberhaupt, ich mach gerade ein Auslandsjahr in Las Vegas, und dann ein GTA V in Las Vegas!!!


----------



## catmar (26. Oktober 2011)

musclecar schrieb:


> Naja Strenggläubiger nicht, aber einfach eine Stromfressende Stadt irgendwo in der Wüste wo nur Casinos und Hotels stehen.
> Finde Las Vegas ist einer der überflüssigsten Städte der Welt.



Dein Kommentar ist doch mal ueberfluessig, Las Vegas ist mehr als nur eine Glueckspielstadt, hier gibt es auch Leute, die hart arbeiten und viel mehr. Ich kann dir das 100% versichern, da ich gerade in Vegas lebe!


----------



## MoeD (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich fände eine südamerikanische Stadt mal genial: Bogotá*, *Mexico City, Buenos Aires, oder Rio De Janeiro, oder auch etwas asiatisches: Bangkok oder Hong Kong (einen Triaden zu spielen wär doch mal was!). Kapstad wäre auch nicht schlecht und wenn es die USA sein müssen, dann Detroit! Oder wie wärs mit Jamaika - Kingston?


----------



## MrCry3Angel (26. Oktober 2011)

GTA V Abbottabad wär doch was ! hehe


----------



## syprix (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe mal das es endlich in deutscher Sprachübersetzung raus kommt.
Hat mich schon ziehmlich genervt bei den Dialekten es nicht richtig zu verstehen und immer auf Untertitel angewiesen zu sein. Meine Meinung ist das es nichts schlimmeres gibt als Untertitel lesen müssen während man die Videos schauen will.

Gibt es diesmal keine deutsche Audio werde ich das spiel erst dann kaufen wenn es  sehr, sehr viel günstiger ist. Der Rest ist ja super gemacht daher werde ich es mir aber dann zulegen!


----------



## MoeD (26. Oktober 2011)

syprix schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das es endlich in deutscher Sprachübersetzung raus kommt.
> Hat mich schon ziehmlich genervt bei den Dialekten es nicht richtig zu verstehen und immer auf Untertitel angewiesen zu sein. Meine Meinung ist das es nichts schlimmeres gibt als Untertitel lesen müssen während man die Videos schauen will.
> 
> Gibt es diesmal keine deutsche Audio werde ich das spiel erst dann kaufen wenn es  sehr, sehr viel günstiger ist. Der Rest ist ja super gemacht daher werde ich es mir aber dann zulegen!


 
Das ist jetzt nicht Dein Ernst, oder?! Du willst die genialen Sprüche und Dialoge in GTA von deutschen Synchronsprechern vermurksen lassen?? Damit wäre GTA komplett im Arsch! GTA lebt unter Anderem von seiner unterschwelligen Gesellschaftskritik, die in der Welt durch Neben-Dialoge, Fernsehshows und Sontiges transportiert wird und speziell in GTAIV hervorragend vertont sind! Ich verstehe lieber ein bischen weniger, aber hab dafür die richtige Atmosphäre und die Komik des Spiels. Deutsche Syncros für GTA...also nee


----------



## Tha-Sonic (26. Oktober 2011)

Bleibt nur noch zu hoffen das rockstar die PC version zeitgleich rausbringt.Mir ahnt aber schon böses!!!!!!


----------



## masterofcars (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich will GTA 5 Frankfurt mit Banken ,Bahnhofsviertel , russischer und albanischer Mafia^^


----------



## Skaty12 (27. Oktober 2011)

syprix schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das es endlich in deutscher Sprachübersetzung raus kommt.
> Hat mich schon ziehmlich genervt bei den Dialekten es nicht richtig zu verstehen und immer auf Untertitel angewiesen zu sein. Meine Meinung ist das es nichts schlimmeres gibt als Untertitel lesen müssen während man die Videos schauen will.
> 
> Gibt es diesmal keine deutsche Audio werde ich das spiel erst dann kaufen wenn es  sehr, sehr viel günstiger ist. Der Rest ist ja super gemacht daher werde ich es mir aber dann zulegen!


 Jo, ist schon echt nervig, grade beim fahren sitzen dann 4 Personen im Fahrzeug und unterhalten sich, man kann aber nicht mitlesen, weil man mitten in der Verfolgungsjagd ist. Andererseits geht dann die Atmosphäre ziemlich flöten, wenn die auf einmal alle von (natürlich hervorragenden...) deutschen Syncronsprechern übersetzt werden.


----------



## Cahlind (28. Oktober 2011)

Also aus einer römischen 5 (=  V ), beim fünften Teil eines Spiels, Vegas abzuleiten finde ich doch etwas sehr weit hergeholt.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (28. Oktober 2011)

Überraschung ??? Rockstars bleibt sich treu. Auf dem PC spielen ? Joa so in etwas einem Jahr könnte das was werden ! Schauplätze ? Das V kann schlicht für 5, Vegas oder Vice City stehen - keine Ahnung. Vom ersten Trailer erwarte ich mehr Fragen als Antworten.


----------



## Crizpy (29. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal paar geile Synchrostimmen die mal in GTAV kommen sollten wenns auf deutsch wöäre:

Homers Stimme
Die von Will Smith
Der von Son goku
Charlie sheens Stimme
Der von Rush Hour Chris Tucker
JD von Scrubs
Bruce Darnells Stimme (das wär mal oberst lustig xD)
Dieter Bohlens Stimme
Der schwarue beste freund von JD in scrubs
die von elliot in scrubs
 naja falls euch auch paar einfallen einfach antowrten^^


----------



## Sirius89 (30. Oktober 2011)

Las Vegas als setting wäre SOOOOOO GUT! <3


----------



## dontkillme33 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich fände ein mittel- oder südamerikanisches Setting super, das südländische Flair hat in Vice City schon hervorragend funktioniert. Mitteleuropa oder sogar die Karibik (Jamaika) wären auch toll, hauptsache weg aus den USA, davon hab ich langsam aber sicher die Schnauze voll. Was aber nicht heissen soll dass ich GTAV mit erneutem amerikanischem Setting nicht kaufen/mögen würde, ich bin einfach der Meinung, dass sich das Spielprinzip sehr gut auch in völlig andere Gegenden bewähren würde. GTA auf einer riesigen Karibik-Insel, gäbe es etwas schöneres?


----------



## facopse (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann keine Spiele oder Filme mehr sehen, die in (ganz besonders) New York, San Francisco, Washington, Las Vegas, Miami, Los Angeles usw. spielen. Diese Schauplätze sind ausgelutschter als die WWII- oder Mittlerer-Osten-Thematik.
Sehr interessant fände ich diverse europäische Länder, wie Italien, Frankreich, Spanien, Schweiz, Deutschland, Griechenland, Belgien, Irland.. Aber auch in Europa halte ich England für relativ ausgelutscht.
Ansonsten fände ich noch Südamerika für ein GTA interessant.
Am Rande: Für andere Spiele würde ich mir auch ganz besonders (authentische) Settings in Afrika (mit "authentisch" schließe ich RE5 und teilweise FC2 aus) oder Asien (China, Indien) wünschen.
Da sich aber die Welt scheinbar um New York und die USA dreht, werden auch wahrscheinlich künftig nicht so viele Titel mit einem anderen Setting erscheinen.

Zu GTA 5 selbst: Vom Trailer erwarte ich aus technischer Sicht eine Enttäuschung. Es sei denn, es wird bereits für die kommende Konsolengeneration gewerkelt.


----------



## EierWippe (31. Oktober 2011)

noch geiler wär ja das jahr. der 5 dollar schein von 1899 hat auch so ein symbol. so eine art red redemption, gabs ja leider für Pc nicht. Stadt ist Stadt, ob nun USA oder sonst wo. Das Multikulturelle kann jede Großstadt von sich behaupten, die STORY ist das eigentlich Geile bei GTA!!!


----------



## Crizpy (1. November 2011)

NOCH EIN TAG BIS ZUM TRAILER LMAOO


----------



## Crizpy (1. November 2011)

http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/grand-theft-auto-5/news/grand_theft_auto_5,45201,2561686.html

juhu san andreas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crizpy (2. November 2011)

HEUTEN IST ES SOWEIT!!!!
ICH AKNNS NICH MEHR ERWARTEN!!!


----------



## Crizpy (2. November 2011)

1 STUNDE UND 12 MINUTEN!!!!!


----------



## DrMabuseXX (2. November 2011)

So toll kanns nicht werden, da die Konsolen einfach viel zu massiv bremsen, selbst GTA4 lief auf den veralteten Konsolen nur auf ganz niedriger Grafik, matschigen Texturen, Popups, Framedrops, minimale Sichtweise -> Unspielbar!

Was soll da jetzt groß kommen?

Wahrscheinlich das gleiche wie bei bf3, Rendervideos die die Leute wieder zum vorbestellen locken sollen.

Außerdem gehen mir diese 30 Sekunden Trailerchen wovon 20 Sekunden schonmal Spielname, Publisher,Entwickler,Releasedatum usw. sind sowieso auf den Geist, den Müll könnten sie sich gleich sparen. War schon bei bf3 GENAU so.

Ne ordentliche 5-10 Minuten Doku wäre was gescheites!


----------



## DrMabuseXX (2. November 2011)

*gähn* Renderkacke, war ja zu erwarten.

Dazu wieder nur so ein Minischnipsel von einer Minute, unnötiger Hype mal wieder.

Die Entwickler und Publisher sind dumm dass es kracht.


----------



## MrCry3Angel (2. November 2011)

bei mir geht nix !  so ein scheiss


----------

